

Ask HN: Remote travel jobs/occupations? - traveljob

Hey HN, I've got a question: Does anyone know of any particular company that hires or a type of occupation that would enable me to travel extensively and work somewhat or entirely remotely? I know the obvious answer might be a trucker or a flight attendant, but I've been dying to find a new career related to IT or Marketing that would enable me to visit new places on a regular basis. Any ideas?
======
kls
Freelance software developer.

